# Licenciamento



## Rodrigo Ruiz

"...trata do licenciamento das importacoes... "


----------



## Vanda

E sua pergunta é?


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Licença =Derivado do latin licentia, de licet(ser permitido, ser possível, em sentido geral   exprime *a permissão ou a autorização* dada a alguém para que possa fazer ou deixar de fazer auguma coisa).

Licenciamento. É geralmente tido no mesmo sentido de licença.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que podería ser 

_se trata de la liberalización de las importaciones._


----------



## willy2008

Se podria traducir como permiso para exportar


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Se podria traducir como permiso para *exportar*





> "...trata do licenciamento das *importacoes*... "


En todo caso debería ser "permiso para *importar*".
¡Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

*<trata do licenciamento das importações... = trata de la licencia de las importaciones>*
O que quer dizer, a meu ver, que trata do "_permiso de importación_".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Rodrigo Ruiz said:


> "...trata do licenciamento das importacoes... "


 
Para dar uma resposta com mais seguridade precisaria dum  contexto maior.

Poderia-se referir a tramitação de licenças de importaçaõ , de politica liberalizadora ou restrictiva das importações.

Em espanhol licencia de importación = permissão  de importação


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, licenciamento é o acto ou procedimento de licenciar, de conceder a licença ou autorização. Não se confunde, portanto, com a licença propriamente dita nem tem o sentido de liberalizar, antes pelo contrário.
Não querendo pronunciar-me sobre qual é o termo exacto em espanhol, parece-me que as sugestões dos companheiros que sugeriram 'dar permiso'  correspondem ao sentido que a palavra efectivamente tem em português.
Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## willy2008

Tombatossals said:


> En todo caso debería ser "permiso para *importar*".
> ¡Saludos!


Si perdon


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Bom dia

Alguma sugestão para uma palavra em espanhol para *licenciamento*? neste contexto:

*Licenciamento* de equipamentos (é o título)
Como o xx bem sabe, os processos de *licenciamento* de motores de cogeração não integraram os estudos de emissões gasosas e de ruídos, que o próprio xx refere estarem ainda em processo de excecução, três anos após a data contratual da empreitada...

_¿Permisos para equipos/motores?_
_¿Otorgamiento de permisos/licencias para...?
_
Obrigado de antemão pela vossa amável ajuda

MA


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Licenciar" um equipamento pode significar que um terceiro pode produzir esse equipamento *sob licença* do proprietário da tecnologia. Mas neste texto não parece ser o caso, e não consegui entender o sentido direito.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Acho que a resposta esteve sempre aí:





Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal, licenciamento é o *acto *ou procedimento de licenciar, *de conceder a licença ou autorização*. (...) parece-me que as sugestões dos companheiros que sugeriram *'dar permiso' * correspondem ao sentido que a palavra efectivamente tem em português.


Eu só queria conferir...

Obrigado de todas as maneiras.

MA


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Li melhor e acho que agora entendi. O licenciamento, neste caso, é o de *operação *dos motores, portanto, *licenciamento ambiental.*


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Mas eu procuro em espanhol, penso que encontrei no IATE: _concesión de permiso_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se efetivamente se trata de licença ambiental, eu usaria "licencia" ou "permiso".


----------



## Carfer

O que eu depreendo é que se trata de licenciamento administrativo. Pode haver muitas razões para que o licenciamento desses motores seja obrigatório e o mais provável é que envolva outras vertentes além da protecção ambiental. Pode haver questões de segurança ou condicionamentos de ligação à rede eléctrica, só para dar um exemplo, que obriguem ao licenciamento. O que o texto diz, na verdade, é que um dos estudos que devem obrigatoriamente fazer parte do processo de licenciamento (o das emissões gasosas e níveis de ruído) não foi apresentado. Trata-se, evidentemente, de uma questão ambiental, que tem de ser considerada no âmbito do licenciamento, mas isso não significa que este seja um licenciamento especificamente ambiental. Também me parece, com as reservas que o facto de não ser nativo aconselham, que o termo que o Miguel Antonio encontrou, '_concesión de permiso', _será o adequado. No entanto, parece-me que o acento tónico está em '_processos_' (a apresentação desses estudos faz-se nos processos de licenciamento, no decurso da respectiva tramitação) pelo que não deveria ser omitida a referência ao '_processo_', mesmo que da omissão não resulte prejuízo significativo para a exactidão da tradução. '_Procedimiento_' talvez seja o termo espanhol, de forma que ficaria  '_procedimiento de __concesión de permiso'_  (aliás, também em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, a evolução terminológica no que toca à tramitação administrativa se inclina agora mais para '_procedimento_' do que para '_processo_', o próprio Código chama-se 'Código de Procedimento Administrativo').


----------



## Jaén

Miguel Antonio said:


> Mas eu procuro em espanhol, penso que encontrei no IATE: _concesión de permiso_.



Es exactamente eso: concesión de permiso, o autorización para operar, dependiendo del caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Carfer said:


> No entanto, parece-me que o acento tónico está em '_processos_' (a apresentação desses estudos faz-se nos processos de licenciamento, no decurso da respectiva tramitação) pelo que não deveria ser omitida a referência ao '_processo_', mesmo que da omissão não resulte prejuízo significativo para a exactidão da tradução. '_Procedimiento_' talvez seja o termo espanhol, de forma que ficaria  '_procedimiento de __concesión de permiso'_  (aliás, também em português, pelo menos no de Portugal, a evolução terminológica no que toca à tramitação administrativa se inclina agora mais para '_procedimento_' do que para '_processo_', o próprio Código chama-se 'Código de Procedimento Administrativo').


Muito interssante este comentário! Eis a minha proposta inicial de _ortorgamiento_, que aliás, sendo uma palara que está no DRAE, não me deixa de parecer um bocado exquisita em espanhol. Vamos ver o que encontro na web.

Muitíssimo obrigado, Carfer, WhoSoyEu e Jaén!

MA


----------

